

Prophet: a Python microframework for financial markets - rbanffy
http://prophet.michaelsu.io/en/latest/index.html?utm_content=buffer7344c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=prophet+python#!/story/forever/0/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=prophet+python#!/story/forever/0/prophet%20python)

